# Post a pic



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Post a picture of your plumbing and I am sure myself or another member here will find a fault in it....

So only for the brave or the guys that think they got it right should post your pics...

Don't take offense if we find a fault...

Okay .... Who's first ...


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I'll go...

After I piped this I realized I probably should've piped in a way that keeps the recirc water from feeding the tempering valve. I tested it thoroughly and the output temp was always constant no matter if it was cold water or tempered recirc water. 

What say you?


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Bored, eh OS? lol 

Looks good to me Un1ted, shouldn't make a difference on a thermostatic mixing valve. 

Here is my sacrificial offering.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

JoshJ said:


> Bored, eh OS? lol
> 
> Looks good to me Un1ted, shouldn't make a difference on a thermostatic mixing valve.
> 
> Here is my sacrificial offering.


Josh what brand flow switch are those? Shouldn't you have at least 5 pipe diameters one each side of the flow switch of straight pipe?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

JoshJ said:


> Bored, eh OS? lol
> 
> Looks good to me Un1ted, shouldn't make a difference on a thermostatic mixing valve.
> 
> Here is my sacrificial offering.


Where is your mixing valve for your infloor


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Relic said:


> Josh what brand flow switch are those? Shouldn't you have at least 5 pipe diameters one each side of the flow switch of straight pipe?


Flow switches are integral to boiler. It use a sensor on the supply tapping, and one on the return tapping near the heat exchanger. What are you referring to in pic?


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Where is your mixing valve for your infloor


The boiler only does one load at a time, at whatever the supply target temp it is set for. So the infloor in the basement gets one temp, the infloor in the garage slightly different, the indirect different again.

IBC boilers. Quite like them.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

JoshJ said:


> Flow switches are integral to boiler. It use a sensor on the supply tapping, and one on the return tapping near the heat exchanger. What are you referring to in pic?


I blew up the image to see it better, looked like those circ pumps were flow switches.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Stainless Steel 3000 psi Hydraulic system i am drawing for Waste Water facility in Detroit


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Post a picture of your plumbing and I am sure myself or another member here will find a fault in it....
> 
> So only for the brave or the guys that think they got it right should post your pics...
> 
> ...


 
Were's your's?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Rando said:


> Were's your's?


I think OS has already posted more pics than your total post count.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

What's this?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Recirc pump cover?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Iron body pump on the non o2 barrier tubings??


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Iron body pump on the non o2 barrier tubings??


Actually it's the inside of a bronze S-35 body .....

This is for the main pump from the storage tanks to the boiler..

There is a slight defect in it ... See if you can spot it...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yes there is a hanger for the bypass.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

What the hell your condensate hose is drill into the lid of the sewage tank ... Your stainless steel pump has to be turned

Need support on gas line at ceiling


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yea. Buddy!!!!

Good copper work


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Must have had a sale at the pump store


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

New. Old school pneumatic valves on a 4 pipe system


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah !!! Lol I'm a hack ........ That was a quick rig with condensation line ... It has its own pump now... As for the pump it's in the right flow direction ...... Lol ... System is unreal ....


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> New. Old school pneumatic valves on a 4 pipe system


Hopefully that wasn't you who soldered those joints..


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

He is referring to the shaft on the pump is not horizontal ... Not to the direction of the flow !!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Hopefully that wasn't you who soldered those joints..


Wtf does that mean ???


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

.....


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> I think OS has already posted more pics than your total post count.


:laughing: whats that have to do with anything, much less this thread. 
all I've seen since i joined a couple months ago is pics of what he's going to do, nothing finished. 

Hey, if you're gonna talk the talk...


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

That's why we do what we do !!!! We are all perfectionist !!!!! We can always find something .... I love it..


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Rando said:


> :laughing: whats that have to do with anything, much less this thread.
> all I've seen since i joined a couple months ago is pics of what he's going to do, nothing finished.
> 
> Hey, if you're gonna talk the talk...


Your more than welcome to go to my profile and go through every single thread that I every participated in a make your self a scrap book collection of all the pictures I ever posted .....

Then you will have it all on hand .. For any and all quick reference to the pictures I have posted ...

So seeing you are the new guy here .. Put up or shut up... Please pick one


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Lol ....


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Your more than welcome to go to my profile and go through every single thread that I every participated in a make your self a scrap book collection of all the pictures I ever posted .....
> 
> Then you will have it all on hand .. For any and all quick reference to the pictures I have posted ...
> 
> So seeing you are the new guy here .. Put up or shut up... Please pick one


Thats waaay to much effort on my part. 
as a matter of fact, i did look through the first few pages of your post's and didn't see any except some snowy roof top units and a couple storage tanks or something you were going to change out.
It's your thread, you're the one that needs to put up.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Plumber71 said:


> That's why we do what we do !!!! We are all perfectionist !!!!! We can always find something .... I love it..


So true! Not only can you find something, do can someone else, makes everybody better! :yes:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Rando said:


> Thats waaay to much effort on my part.
> as a matter of fact, i did look through the first few pages of your post's and didn't see any except some snowy roof top units and a couple storage tanks or something you were going to change out.
> It's your thread, you're the one that needs to put up.


LOL good luck my friend! You have picked a witty one to tangle! May I suggest eating your crow now while it is still warm


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Rando said:


> :laughing: whats that have to do with anything, much less this thread.
> all I've seen since i joined a couple months ago is pics of what he's going to do, nothing finished.
> 
> Hey, if you're gonna talk the talk...


Here's a pic of OS working on his frost-proof stock tank...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Here's a pic of OS working on his frost-proof stock tank...


That's pockets my guy ...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Rando said:


> Thats waaay to much effort on my part.
> as a matter of fact, i did look through the first few pages of your post's and didn't see any except some snowy roof top units and a couple storage tanks or something you were going to change out.
> It's your thread, you're the one that needs to put up.


Maybe you can post some picks of you handing tools to your journeyman ...


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Maybe you can post some picks of you handing tools to your journeyman ...


Swing and a miss!

I'm a working foreman. today i set two four foot by ten foot concrete sump pits and piped them by myself. :laughing: 
Oh and that was in addition to watching over my guys, ordering material for next week, and taking deliveries.

I think I did toss a torque wrench up to one of my guys on a scissor lift. no picture though, sorry.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Rando said:


> I'm a working foreman. today i set two four foot by ten foot concrete sump pits and piped them by myself. :laughing: what did you do?


Where's the pics? Without pics it didn't happen

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Today ...

Me and my guys all worked at the same site ... Running 300 ft of 2" hot and 3/4 return across a building ..

At the same time I had my other guys running sheet metal on the main floor for the office space ...

Then I had to replace a s-35 bearing assembly on a domestic system ...

So your point is ????

You should have had some one take your picture with your hands in your pockets while they placed those concrete containers in


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> You should have had some one take your picture with your hands in your pockets while they placed those concrete containers in


 Hey. I'm awesome but even I can't pick up a 10K concrete tank and set it in the hole. :laughing:
Besides delivery and setting is included in the price so why should I waste my time? 

I'm NOT picking a fight! I just think the starter of a thread asking to critique work pics should offer up one. :thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Rando said:


> Hey. I'm awesome but even I can't pick up a 10K concrete tank and set it in the hole. :laughing:
> Besides delivery and setting is included in the price so why should I waste my time?
> 
> I'm NOT picking a fight! I just think the starter of a thread asking to critique work pics should offer up one. :thumbsup:


If you would have been around longer than the tiny short bit of time that you have been you would know it's more or less a joke ...

But seeing you are short sighted and short temper you might need to grow yourself a thicker skin ...

Trust me .. On this one ... If you think you were rousing me you are mistaken ... It takes shiit loads more to even make me twitch ....

So ..... Keep fighting with yourself ... Or don't .. No skin off my back ...

One more note ... Keep digging through my pictures and you find lots more...


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

OS has gotten plenty of criticism for his plumbing in the last few weeks, he just didn't post photographs of the invoices.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

SewerRat said:


> OS has gotten plenty of criticism for his plumbing in the last few weeks, he just didn't post photographs of the invoices.


I should start doing that ... LOL

Or maybe I should buy a head cam and post videos


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Or maybe I should buy a head cam and post videos


You told me just yesterday you had no idea how... guess you could learn...


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Cust did not want use to saw cut.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

SewerRat said:


> You told me just yesterday you had no idea how... guess you could learn...


I didn't say I don't know how to video tape .... Just no idea how to post it to YouTube


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> I didn't say I don't know how to video tape .... Just no idea how to post it to YouTube


Maybe Rando would teach you...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

SewerRat said:


> Maybe Rando would teach you...


That would just be dandy if Randy could teach me something ...


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> That would just be dandy if Randy could teach me something ...


I'm sure I could, probably wouldn't want to though. 


If the thread was a joke, sorry i didn't get it. 
Have a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Rando said:


> I'm sure I could, probably wouldn't want to though.
> 
> If the thread was a joke, sorry i didn't get it.
> Have a good one :thumbsup:


At least you came charging out of the gate like a super hero ...


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> At least you came charging out of the gate like a super hero ...


I'm not scared. :laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Some of my best work....


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Airgap said:


> Some of my best work....


As always .. Quality workmanship .. I would expect no less from you


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> As always .. Quality workmanship .. I would expect no less from you


Betcha didn't even notice my fancy hanger ....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Never let it be said I did not contribute. This is my combination WH emergency drain/leveling support. (patent pending)


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Got a million of them :blink:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Here's a couple real ones of ours...


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Here's a couple real ones of ours...


Pic 1: too much primer it ran down the pipe. 

All pics: writing on pipe isn't facing up. 

Pic 4:  I thought you guys used primer  :laughing:


----------



## MacMech (Sep 15, 2011)

Custom pump stands. Probably should have used pressure treated lumber


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Our Tap in Tishamingo


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Chilled water and hydronic loop. VFD controlled 575V pumps. We only did some changes to the chilled water (not all our install).

Ill see if I can find any more pics.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## dmar2053 (Feb 6, 2013)

on demand water heater and boiler, customer did not want a storage tank


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Jlus0166 said:


> What exactly are these two?


You will need to fill in an introduction:


In order to join this community you need to demonstrate you are a professional in the trades outlined in the rules. We ask you to post an introduction.

Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner?
Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long?
How many hours or steps(1/2/3/4) before you become a journeyman?
What trade certificate do you have, plumbing, gas, oil, pipe fitter etc.? How did you get them, exams, courses, or free in a cracker jack box?
What about your recent jobs, describe what you actually do and what type of building : houses, high rises, commercial building, institutional, oil refineries, paper mills etc.
Tell us about you, some funny plumbing jobs and or horror stories.

*Intro page (click on the link) :*


New Member Introductions


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Jlus0166 said:


> View attachment 126510
> What
> exactly are these two?


Flying saucer that had the bridge kicked off by the neighborhood kid. Poor aliens, or undocumented earthlings depending on your views.


----------



## bawalter (Dec 23, 2020)

There sure were a lot of posts by members that are now banned in this thread. Any thing in particular or just bad behavior?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

bawalter said:


> There sure were a lot of posts by members that are now banned in this thread. Any thing in particular or just bad behavior?


There was a mass exodus a few years back and the OP, Oldschool went and started another forum. I personally found most of the arguments between the long time members childish. Funny thing is, most of the instigators who wanted them out ended up leaving anyways. This is just my point of view. I’m sure others saw it differently.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

89plumbum said:


> Oldschool went and started another forum.


Do you know if it's still active or did it succeed?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Tango said:


> Do you know if it's still active or did it succeed?


Im not sure? I haven’t checked it in a long time. Sko might know.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

89plumbum said:


> Im not sure? I haven’t checked it in a long time. Sko might know.


Do you remember the name, I'd like to see.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> Do you know if it's still active or did it succeed?


It’s not active anymore. It was called PHACERS or PHACME/ mother of all trade forums.
The forum owner moved to Belize and let the forum fold I think


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Tango said:


> Do you remember the name, I'd like to see.


phac-me


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Do you know if it's still active or did it succeed?


As debo said, it closed down and is the reason I am here. The line below has been in my signature since.
_
"Want privacy from the diy/hacks? Too bad, the motherland has fallen, freedom is dead."_


----------

